# Lost 1/18, not on my list



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

It may have been some sort of glitch but it said the 28 day rule was in effect. Figured I'd be safe than sorry posting this in case it just wasn't my machine.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I know it's running 1:01 tonight.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

Not sure why yours wouldn't be in your To-Do list .. but as far as the 28-day rule being mentioned in your Recording History .. its likely that is the repeat of last week's which is airing @ 8:00pm (with the new one following @ 9:00pm)


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Must be a glitch. The new show was in the To Do List but it was also listed as "Won't Record" in the recording history.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

always glitches here lol...last night at 955pm i hit guide....it shoed ER being recording via the red dot on ER (keep in mind this is 955pm). but it didn't show Office being recorded via the red dot at 955 but in reality it was being recorded...stupid gremlins


----------

